# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  ممکن است برای شما هم اتفاق بیفتد! دنبال راهکار هاتونم🌝

## 1402

سلام قبل از هرچیز اینو بگم مرسی که وقت با ارزشتو میزاری اینو میخونی اگر میتونین کمکم کنین حتما جواب بدین چون واقعا نیاز دارم و اگر بگی ازت ممنونم  ❤️
استرس! چیزی که هممون بار ها باهاش آشنا شدیم و کسی نیست آشنا نشده باشه اما تقریبا همین منو زمین گیر کردهذ باهاش  خوب یکم این تاپیک انرژی منفی داره اما زندگی روزانه هیچ کس تقریبا بی مشکل نیست و هرکس داره...
منم مثل خیلی های دیگه مشکلات زیادی دارم
و بخاطر این موضوع استرس زیادی دارم و میدونم این خیلی بده البته استرس های الکی و بیخودی هم نیست هم برای سلامتیم مضره هم واقعا تمرکزم میگیره و نمیزاره درس درست بخونم 
به حدی استرس دارم که بدنم مور مور میشه دست و پام بی حس گاهی هم درد میگیره  من هیچ وقت استرسی نبودم این یکسال شدم
خب دنبال ناله نیستم راهکار بدین چیکار کنم؟ الان تقریبا یک هفته گذشته و من انگاری خوندم ولی هیچی نخوندم به بودجه هم نرسیدم ...
رفتم ترمیم معدل و خوب نتیجه افتضاحی گرفتم دوست ندارم دربارش حتی فکر کنم وضعیت نا امیدانه ای که دارم میدونم اما نمیخام تسلیم بشم دوست دارم که پشت موندم بگم این یکسال ارزشش داشت و رشته خوبی قبول بشم نه که بگم یکسال الکی عمرم هدر رفت 
حتی مشاور که گرفتم گفت تو باهوشی اما این استرسی داری به هیجا نمی‌رسی درست میگفت 
خوب حالا شما استرس میگیرین چیکار میکنین؟ چیکار کنم ؟

----------


## Sari_Sheri

> سلام قبل از هرچیز اینو بگم مرسی که وقت با ارزشتو میزاری اینو میخونی اگر میتونین کمکم کنین حتما جواب بدین چون واقعا نیاز دارم و اگر بگی ازت ممنونم  ❤️
> استرس! چیزی که هممون بار ها باهاش آشنا شدیم و کسی نیست آشنا نشده باشه اما تقریبا همین منو زمین گیر کردهذ باهاش  خوب یکم این تاپیک انرژی منفی داره اما زندگی روزانه هیچ کس تقریبا بی مشکل نیست و هرکس داره...
> منم مثل خیلی های دیگه مشکلات زیادی دارم
> و بخاطر این موضوع استرس زیادی دارم و میدونم این خیلی بده البته استرس های الکی و بیخودی هم نیست هم برای سلامتیم مضره هم واقعا تمرکزم میگیره و نمیزاره درس درست بخونم 
> به حدی استرس دارم که بدنم مور مور میشه دست و پام بی حس گاهی هم درد میگیره  من هیچ وقت استرسی نبودم این یکسال شدم
> خب دنبال ناله نیستم راهکار بدین چیکار کنم؟ الان تقریبا یک هفته گذشته و من انگاری خوندم ولی هیچی نخوندم به بودجه هم نرسیدم ...
> رفتم ترمیم معدل و خوب نتیجه افتضاحی گرفتم دوست ندارم دربارش حتی فکر کنم وضعیت نا امیدانه ای که دارم میدونم اما نمیخام تسلیم بشم دوست دارم که پشت موندم بگم این یکسال ارزشش داشت و رشته خوبی قبول بشم نه که بگم یکسال الکی عمرم هدر رفت 
> حتی مشاور که گرفتم گفت تو باهوشی اما این استرسی داری به هیجا نمی‌رسی درست میگفت 
> خوب حالا شما استرس میگیرین چیکار میکنین؟ چیکار کنم ؟


سلام دوست عزیز
اول از همه توصیه‌های غیر دارویی و شخصی مثل اینا:
۱_ محرک اصلی استرس رو بشناسی، همین شناسایی محرک خود ب خود باعث کمرنگ شدن اثرش اون میشه
۲_ از تمرین‌های ریلکسیشن و تن‌آرامی استفاده کنید(داخل نت سرچ کنید توضیح مفصل داره)
۳_ هر وقت استرستون داره شدید میشه رو نفساتون تمرکز کنید ب این صورت ک دم و بازدمتون ارادی باشه دیافراگمتونو کنترل کنید اون وقت خیلی سریع حالتون بهتر میشه
۴_ از خوردن زیاد غذاهایی مثل مواد کافئین‌دار و فست‌فودها پرهیز کنید
۵_ خواب کافی داشته باشید(حتی رتبه‌های برتر هم خوابشون کافیه چون خواب ناکافی میتونه رو مغز تاثی نامطلبوب بذاره)
۶_ گفت و گوهای درونی ذهنتون رو ب حداقل برسونید، با خودخوری کسی نمیتونه گذشته رو تغییر بده آینده هم ک هنوز نیومده)
۷_ چون ترمیم معدل رو خراب کردید دلیل نمیشه ک کنکور هم خراب کنید پس گول بازی ذهنتون رو نخورید
۸_ شرایط شما ممکنه واسه هر کسی پیش بیاد الان موقع جا زدن نیست تا تیر انقدری وقت هست ک بشه نتیجه کنکور رو زیر و رو کرد
 در آخر اگر استرستون با رعایت موارد فوق بهتر نشد و انقدر شدیده ک مانع فعالیت‌های روزانتون میشه بهتره با دستور پزشک داروهای آرام‌بخش و ضداضطراب مصرف کنید
موفق باشید
پ.ن: اینو الان یادم اومد ویرایش کردم
رایحه‌درمانی یا آروماتراپی ب شدددت مفیده مثلا اسانس اسطوخودوس، گل‌محمدی، بنفشه و... رو فقط روزی چندبار استشمام کنید. اینا حتی مقاله‌های علمی زیادی هم ازشون چاپ شده.

----------


## LEA

> سلام قبل از هرچیز اینو بگم مرسی که وقت با ارزشتو میزاری اینو میخونی اگر میتونین کمکم کنین حتما جواب بدین چون واقعا نیاز دارم و اگر بگی ازت ممنونم  ❤️
> استرس! چیزی که هممون بار ها باهاش آشنا شدیم و کسی نیست آشنا نشده باشه اما تقریبا همین منو زمین گیر کردهذ باهاش  خوب یکم این تاپیک انرژی منفی داره اما زندگی روزانه هیچ کس تقریبا بی مشکل نیست و هرکس داره...
> منم مثل خیلی های دیگه مشکلات زیادی دارم
> و بخاطر این موضوع استرس زیادی دارم و میدونم این خیلی بده البته استرس های الکی و بیخودی هم نیست هم برای سلامتیم مضره هم واقعا تمرکزم میگیره و نمیزاره درس درست بخونم 
> به حدی استرس دارم که بدنم مور مور میشه دست و پام بی حس گاهی هم درد میگیره  من هیچ وقت استرسی نبودم این یکسال شدم
> خب دنبال ناله نیستم راهکار بدین چیکار کنم؟ الان تقریبا یک هفته گذشته و من انگاری خوندم ولی هیچی نخوندم به بودجه هم نرسیدم ...
> رفتم ترمیم معدل و خوب نتیجه افتضاحی گرفتم دوست ندارم دربارش حتی فکر کنم وضعیت نا امیدانه ای که دارم میدونم اما نمیخام تسلیم بشم دوست دارم که پشت موندم بگم این یکسال ارزشش داشت و رشته خوبی قبول بشم نه که بگم یکسال الکی عمرم هدر رفت 
> حتی مشاور که گرفتم گفت تو باهوشی اما این استرسی داری به هیجا نمی‌رسی درست میگفت 
> خوب حالا شما استرس میگیرین چیکار میکنین؟ چیکار کنم ؟








پاسخ: سلام دوست عزیز
اول از همه بابت اینکه بابت از شکست هایی که خوردی متاسفم و مهم تر از اون باعث افتخار و سربلندی هس که محکم پای اینده ات موندی
اینکه رها نکردی و  با وجود همه ی مشکلات سخت در پی موفق شدن و درخشیدن هستی این فوق العادس 
من هم خلی شکست خوردم و خیلی جاها هیچ نتیجه ای نگرفتم و بارها ازار دیدم
اما
اگر بخوام بهت راهکار بگم
تو توسط خدایی خلق شدی که درون تو عظمت و بزرگی قرار داد
به تو قدرت های عظیمی عطا کرد که حتی تصورشم نمیکنی 
تو پر از استعدادی
پر از قدرت
پر از انگیزه برای جنگیدن
پر از نور خدایی
خدایی که تو رو برای امر مهمی افرید


گذشته ها دیگه رفتن و قرار نیست تکرار بشن و فکر به گذشته فقط برای تجربه خوبه وگرنه جز اسیب برای تو ثمری نداره
اینده هم که هنوز نیومده
تنها ثرمت تو همین لحظه ای هس که داری نفس میکشی
بنابراین از فکر به اینده که قراره چی بشه خارج شو
رهاش کن
تمرکز کن روی الانت
اینکه دقیق یه درس رو درتایم معین مطالعه کنی و خوب یادش بگیری و خوب روش تمرین و مرور کنی
نتیجه مهم نیس
تو از درس خوندن الانت لذت ببر
کاری که الان وظیفته رو به خوبی انجام بده چه سرحال باشی چه نباشی

حضرت یوسف از اول عزیز مصر نبود
چوپان بود و بعد ها برده شد
اما اون در هر زمان سعی میکرد وظیفه اشو به خوبی انجام بده
در نهایت خدا اون رو به جایگاهش رسوند

نگران نباش
در هر لحظه از زندگیت وظیفه ات رو به خوبی انجام بده و شکرگزار باش 
خدا به بهترین شکل برات میچینه :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## مالفیسنت

من در کل آدم ریلکسیشن هستم ولی خیلی اوقات احساس دلشوره و استرس دارم .این احساس دست خودم نیست ولی کنترل اون تا حد زیادی دست خودمه 
متوجه شدم توی دانشگاه صندلی ردیف جلو بشینم و بیشتر سوال بپرسم و فعال تر باشم استرسم خیلی خیلی کمتر از وقتی هست ک ردیف آخر میشینم 
متوجه شدم حرفای منفی و توصیه های خوبشون هم حتی منجر به این دلشوره میشه 
متوجه شدم بی‌هدفی و درس‌خواندن و به تعویق انداختن کارهام منجر به استرس میشه 
متوجه شدم داشتن ی آرایش ملیح و عطر گل بنفشه منجر به آرامش میشه برام‌
متوجه شدم خوردن هلو یا آب سیب اول صبح بهم حالت تهوع میده و درمقابل خوردن ی دمنوش و صبحانه مختصر آرومم میکنه
متوجه شدم خواب زیاد تا حد زیادی منجر به اضطرابم میشه و تنظیم ساعت خواب و بیداری و ۶ ساعت خواب مفید کل روزمو می‌سازه
اینها تجربیات من بود حالا دوست من تجربیات خودتو کشف کن

----------


## Akhansari

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط 1402


سلام قبل از هرچیز اینو بگم مرسی که وقت با ارزشتو میزاری اینو میخونی اگر میتونین کمکم کنین حتما جواب بدین چون واقعا نیاز دارم و اگر بگی ازت ممنونم  ❤️
استرس! چیزی که هممون بار ها باهاش آشنا شدیم و کسی نیست آشنا نشده باشه اما تقریبا همین منو زمین گیر کردهذ باهاش  خوب یکم این تاپیک انرژی منفی داره اما زندگی روزانه هیچ کس تقریبا بی مشکل نیست و هرکس داره...
منم مثل خیلی های دیگه مشکلات زیادی دارم
و بخاطر این موضوع استرس زیادی دارم و میدونم این خیلی بده البته استرس های الکی و بیخودی هم نیست هم برای سلامتیم مضره هم واقعا تمرکزم میگیره و نمیزاره درس درست بخونم 
به حدی استرس دارم که بدنم مور مور میشه دست و پام بی حس گاهی هم درد میگیره  من هیچ وقت استرسی نبودم این یکسال شدم
خب دنبال ناله نیستم راهکار بدین چیکار کنم؟ الان تقریبا یک هفته گذشته و من انگاری خوندم ولی هیچی نخوندم به بودجه هم نرسیدم ...
رفتم ترمیم معدل و خوب نتیجه افتضاحی گرفتم دوست ندارم دربارش حتی فکر کنم وضعیت نا امیدانه ای که دارم میدونم اما نمیخام تسلیم بشم دوست دارم که پشت موندم بگم این یکسال ارزشش داشت و رشته خوبی قبول بشم نه که بگم یکسال الکی عمرم هدر رفت 
حتی مشاور که گرفتم گفت تو باهوشی اما این استرسی داری به هیجا نمی‌رسی درست میگفت 
خوب حالا شما استرس میگیرین چیکار میکنین؟ چیکار کنم ؟


سلام استرس دو مرحله داره مرحله اول لازمه برای زندگی اگر نباشه آدم هیچ انگیزه ای برای انجام کاری نداره مرحله دوم ژمخربه و شدت بندی داره وقت هست آدما از شدت استرس حتی نمیتونند از جاشون تکون بخورن یه راهش مراجعه به روانشناسه یک راه مراجعه به روانپزشک که زودتر نتیجه میده و توصیه میکنم راه دوم رو برید در کنار اون و با کمک دارو در صورت نیاز بعدش بشینید تمام عواملی که بخاطرشون استرس دارید رو بنویسید تمام زوایای منفی اینکه قبول نشید و یا قبول بشید رو بنویسید بعد راهکار خودتون رو برای قبول شدن و قبول نشدن بنویسید حالا طبق همون راهکار عمل کنید نمیگم به تنهایی از استرس کم میکنه ولی خیلی کمک میکنه*

----------


## 1402

مرسی ولی من فارغ التحصیل هستم ساعت 6 بیدار میشم اما نمیتونم بخونم مشکلاتم بیشتر ریشه خانوادگی داره چیزایی که کنترلشون خارج از دست منه..  نمیتونم اینجا چیزی بگم ولی خوب اینقدر زیادن و کاری نمیتونم بکنم تمرکز ندارم افسردگی  برادرم  طلاق دعوا فقط یک بخشی از اونه 
نمیدونم  فقط خسته شدم حتی از اینکه ضعیفم نمیتونم به برنامم برسم عصبی تر میشم...
ساعت 6 بیدار میشم ولی تا 12 شاید رو هم رفته 1 ساعت بخونم تو گوشی هم نیستم
الانم نمیخام ضعیف باشم از شهریور مثلا شروع کردم ولی انگاری هیچ کار نکردم فر قم با اونی که هیچی نخونده زیاد نیست...
ساعت هامم پیوسته نیست سر این موصوع تا 10 ساعت خوندم ولی الان حتی نصفش کمتر شده
ببخشید اگر بهتون حس بدی دادم ولی اینارو گفتم که بدونین من سر چیزای الکی ناراحت نیستم  نمیتونم نسبت به ناراحتی اوناهم بی تفاوت باشم


ولی خوب از هدفم دور شدم و اینو نمیخام
میخام برگردم به راهم همون وقتی که تا 10،11 ساعت میخوندم از درصدام ذوق میزدم

----------


## GrandArcanist

> سلام قبل از هرچیز اینو بگم مرسی که وقت با ارزشتو میزاری اینو میخونی اگر میتونین کمکم کنین حتما جواب بدین چون واقعا نیاز دارم و اگر بگی ازت ممنونم  ❤️
> استرس! چیزی که هممون بار ها باهاش آشنا شدیم و کسی نیست آشنا نشده باشه اما تقریبا همین منو زمین گیر کردهذ باهاش  خوب یکم این تاپیک انرژی منفی داره اما زندگی روزانه هیچ کس تقریبا بی مشکل نیست و هرکس داره...
> منم مثل خیلی های دیگه مشکلات زیادی دارم
> و بخاطر این موضوع استرس زیادی دارم و میدونم این خیلی بده البته استرس های الکی و بیخودی هم نیست هم برای سلامتیم مضره هم واقعا تمرکزم میگیره و نمیزاره درس درست بخونم 
> به حدی استرس دارم که بدنم مور مور میشه دست و پام بی حس گاهی هم درد میگیره  من هیچ وقت استرسی نبودم این یکسال شدم
> خب دنبال ناله نیستم راهکار بدین چیکار کنم؟ الان تقریبا یک هفته گذشته و من انگاری خوندم ولی هیچی نخوندم به بودجه هم نرسیدم ...
> رفتم ترمیم معدل و خوب نتیجه افتضاحی گرفتم دوست ندارم دربارش حتی فکر کنم وضعیت نا امیدانه ای که دارم میدونم اما نمیخام تسلیم بشم دوست دارم که پشت موندم بگم این یکسال ارزشش داشت و رشته خوبی قبول بشم نه که بگم یکسال الکی عمرم هدر رفت 
> حتی مشاور که گرفتم گفت تو باهوشی اما این استرسی داری به هیجا نمی‌رسی درست میگفت 
> خوب حالا شما استرس میگیرین چیکار میکنین؟ چیکار کنم ؟


سلام به هدفتون امیدوار باشید که میتونید

----------


## Fatemeh873

یه قرص پروپانول یا یه همچین چیزی بود میخورد خواهرم.براش موثر بود.حالا با یه دکتر هم مشورت کن.

----------


## Arshia_Kh

ی مقدار کارایی ک میکنم بدآموزی داره ولی شاید بدردت خورد
اولیش اینکه اگه زورم برسه میرم خودمو تخلیه میکنم ، ی چندباری با خانواده بد حرف زدم اینقد که موجب اعصاب خوردی شدن البته بعدش به شدت پشیمون شدم ولی چاره ای نداشتم
دومیش اینکه اگه دوستی رفیقی چیزی داری یکم باهاش حرف بزن البته اگه خودش آدم غر غرو منفی بافی نباشه
این اخری بدترینشه خیلی وقتمو با مدیا پر میکردم وقتی اعصابم خورد بود یا استرس داشتم 
فیلم میدیدم چت میکردم سایتای ورزشیو اخبارو اینارو چک میکردم 
یا موقع درس آهنگ پلی میدادم (البته بدون کلام)
این آخری ک گفتم از همش مخرب تره ی مرتبه میبینی روزی ۴ ۵ ساعت درگیر موبایلو تلویزیونی
یادم رفت بنویسم ورزش کردن هم خیلی خوبه

----------


## Biomedical Eng

سلام. شما نیاز به مداخله دارویی دارین. به دکتر اعصاب روان مراجعه کنین و براش شرح بدین تا داروهای کم اثر و بدون عوارض بهتون بده. 
خیلی از داروهایی که دکتر قلب و دکتر گوارش و ... هم میدن در اصل داروهای اعصاب هستن. 
اگر هم کسی علیه درمان دارویی توسط روانپزشگ حرفی بزنه نشاندهنده سواد پایینش هست نه چیز دیگر.

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> سلام قبل از هرچیز اینو بگم مرسی که وقت با ارزشتو میزاری اینو میخونی اگر میتونین کمکم کنین حتما جواب بدین چون واقعا نیاز دارم و اگر بگی ازت ممنونم  ❤️
> استرس! چیزی که هممون بار ها باهاش آشنا شدیم و کسی نیست آشنا نشده باشه اما تقریبا همین منو زمین گیر کردهذ باهاش  خوب یکم این تاپیک انرژی منفی داره اما زندگی روزانه هیچ کس تقریبا بی مشکل نیست و هرکس داره...
> منم مثل خیلی های دیگه مشکلات زیادی دارم
> و بخاطر این موضوع استرس زیادی دارم و میدونم این خیلی بده البته استرس های الکی و بیخودی هم نیست هم برای سلامتیم مضره هم واقعا تمرکزم میگیره و نمیزاره درس درست بخونم 
> به حدی استرس دارم که بدنم مور مور میشه دست و پام بی حس گاهی هم درد میگیره  من هیچ وقت استرسی نبودم این یکسال شدم
> خب دنبال ناله نیستم راهکار بدین چیکار کنم؟ الان تقریبا یک هفته گذشته و من انگاری خوندم ولی هیچی نخوندم به بودجه هم نرسیدم ...
> رفتم ترمیم معدل و خوب نتیجه افتضاحی گرفتم دوست ندارم دربارش حتی فکر کنم وضعیت نا امیدانه ای که دارم میدونم اما نمیخام تسلیم بشم دوست دارم که پشت موندم بگم این یکسال ارزشش داشت و رشته خوبی قبول بشم نه که بگم یکسال الکی عمرم هدر رفت 
> حتی مشاور که گرفتم گفت تو باهوشی اما این استرسی داری به هیجا نمی‌رسی درست میگفت 
> خوب حالا شما استرس میگیرین چیکار میکنین؟ چیکار کنم ؟


اگر امکانش رو داری عزیزم یه سر برو پیش روانپزشک . پیش مشاور هم لازم نیست بری .
جایی که استرس تبدیل میشه به اضطراب و نمود بیرونی پیدا می‌کنه ، واقعا می‌تونه مهلک باشه و آدم رو منفعل کنه . با یه دوره‌ی درمان خیلی ساده ، از روز اولت هم بهتر میشی و تمام این خاکستری ها ، رفع میشند .

----------


## ainz

> سلام قبل از هرچیز اینو بگم مرسی که وقت با ارزشتو میزاری اینو میخونی اگر میتونین کمکم کنین حتما جواب بدین چون واقعا نیاز دارم و اگر بگی ازت ممنونم  ❤️
> استرس! چیزی که هممون بار ها باهاش آشنا شدیم و کسی نیست آشنا نشده باشه اما تقریبا همین منو زمین گیر کردهذ باهاش  خوب یکم این تاپیک انرژی منفی داره اما زندگی روزانه هیچ کس تقریبا بی مشکل نیست و هرکس داره...
> منم مثل خیلی های دیگه مشکلات زیادی دارم
> و بخاطر این موضوع استرس زیادی دارم و میدونم این خیلی بده البته استرس های الکی و بیخودی هم نیست هم برای سلامتیم مضره هم واقعا تمرکزم میگیره و نمیزاره درس درست بخونم 
> به حدی استرس دارم که بدنم مور مور میشه دست و پام بی حس گاهی هم درد میگیره  من هیچ وقت استرسی نبودم این یکسال شدم
> خب دنبال ناله نیستم راهکار بدین چیکار کنم؟ الان تقریبا یک هفته گذشته و من انگاری خوندم ولی هیچی نخوندم به بودجه هم نرسیدم ...
> رفتم ترمیم معدل و خوب نتیجه افتضاحی گرفتم دوست ندارم دربارش حتی فکر کنم وضعیت نا امیدانه ای که دارم میدونم اما نمیخام تسلیم بشم دوست دارم که پشت موندم بگم این یکسال ارزشش داشت و رشته خوبی قبول بشم نه که بگم یکسال الکی عمرم هدر رفت 
> حتی مشاور که گرفتم گفت تو باهوشی اما این استرسی داری به هیجا نمی‌رسی درست میگفت 
> خوب حالا شما استرس میگیرین چیکار میکنین؟ چیکار کنم ؟


ازمون زیاد بزن ک شرایطو شبیه سازی کنی 
تسلطت رو ببر بالا رو درسا 
تلقین نکن 
و در اخر عامل اصلی خودتی ک منفی بافی میکنی تا خودت نخوای درست نمیشی 
^کل تجربه من از استرس ؛ چون خودم خیلی درگیرش بودم ^

----------


## SINA_1384

> سلام قبل از هرچیز اینو بگم مرسی که وقت با ارزشتو میزاری اینو میخونی اگر میتونین کمکم کنین حتما جواب بدین چون واقعا نیاز دارم و اگر بگی ازت ممنونم  ❤️
> استرس! چیزی که هممون بار ها باهاش آشنا شدیم و کسی نیست آشنا نشده باشه اما تقریبا همین منو زمین گیر کردهذ باهاش  خوب یکم این تاپیک انرژی منفی داره اما زندگی روزانه هیچ کس تقریبا بی مشکل نیست و هرکس داره...
> منم مثل خیلی های دیگه مشکلات زیادی دارم
> و بخاطر این موضوع استرس زیادی دارم و میدونم این خیلی بده البته استرس های الکی و بیخودی هم نیست هم برای سلامتیم مضره هم واقعا تمرکزم میگیره و نمیزاره درس درست بخونم 
> به حدی استرس دارم که بدنم مور مور میشه دست و پام بی حس گاهی هم درد میگیره  من هیچ وقت استرسی نبودم این یکسال شدم
> خب دنبال ناله نیستم راهکار بدین چیکار کنم؟ الان تقریبا یک هفته گذشته و من انگاری خوندم ولی هیچی نخوندم به بودجه هم نرسیدم ...
> رفتم ترمیم معدل و خوب نتیجه افتضاحی گرفتم دوست ندارم دربارش حتی فکر کنم وضعیت نا امیدانه ای که دارم میدونم اما نمیخام تسلیم بشم دوست دارم که پشت موندم بگم این یکسال ارزشش داشت و رشته خوبی قبول بشم نه که بگم یکسال الکی عمرم هدر رفت 
> حتی مشاور که گرفتم گفت تو باهوشی اما این استرسی داری به هیجا نمی‌رسی درست میگفت 
> خوب حالا شما استرس میگیرین چیکار میکنین؟ چیکار کنم ؟


سلام
خب اوّل از هرچیزی یک نفس عمیق بکش و برو چند لیوان آب بنوش، استرس عواقب خوبی نداره، به چیزای خوب فکر کن، به روزایی فکر کن که با خونوادت رفته بودی مسافرت و پیک نیک و ... تماشای ماهی های آکواریومی هم استرس رو تا حد زیادی کاهش میده.

----------


## Dillon

> سلام قبل از هرچیز اینو بگم مرسی که وقت با ارزشتو میزاری اینو میخونی اگر میتونین کمکم کنین حتما جواب بدین چون واقعا نیاز دارم و اگر بگی ازت ممنونم  ❤️
> استرس! چیزی که هممون بار ها باهاش آشنا شدیم و کسی نیست آشنا نشده باشه اما تقریبا همین منو زمین گیر کردهذ باهاش  خوب یکم این تاپیک انرژی منفی داره اما زندگی روزانه هیچ کس تقریبا بی مشکل نیست و هرکس داره...
> منم مثل خیلی های دیگه مشکلات زیادی دارم
> و بخاطر این موضوع استرس زیادی دارم و میدونم این خیلی بده البته استرس های الکی و بیخودی هم نیست هم برای سلامتیم مضره هم واقعا تمرکزم میگیره و نمیزاره درس درست بخونم 
> به حدی استرس دارم که بدنم مور مور میشه دست و پام بی حس گاهی هم درد میگیره  من هیچ وقت استرسی نبودم این یکسال شدم
> خب دنبال ناله نیستم راهکار بدین چیکار کنم؟ الان تقریبا یک هفته گذشته و من انگاری خوندم ولی هیچی نخوندم به بودجه هم نرسیدم ...
> رفتم ترمیم معدل و خوب نتیجه افتضاحی گرفتم دوست ندارم دربارش حتی فکر کنم وضعیت نا امیدانه ای که دارم میدونم اما نمیخام تسلیم بشم دوست دارم که پشت موندم بگم این یکسال ارزشش داشت و رشته خوبی قبول بشم نه که بگم یکسال الکی عمرم هدر رفت 
> حتی مشاور که گرفتم گفت تو باهوشی اما این استرسی داری به هیجا نمی‌رسی درست میگفت 
> خوب حالا شما استرس میگیرین چیکار میکنین؟ چیکار کنم ؟



 اگه هیچ جوره نمیتونید استرستونو کنترل کنید تشریف ببرید پیش یک روان پزشک اونجا بهتر میتونن کمکتون کنن

----------


## GrandArcanist

> مرسی ولی من فارغ التحصیل هستم ساعت 6 بیدار میشم اما نمیتونم بخونم مشکلاتم بیشتر ریشه خانوادگی داره چیزایی که کنترلشون خارج از دست منه..  نمیتونم اینجا چیزی بگم ولی خوب اینقدر زیادن و کاری نمیتونم بکنم تمرکز ندارم افسردگی  برادرم  طلاق دعوا فقط یک بخشی از اونه 
> نمیدونم  فقط خسته شدم حتی از اینکه ضعیفم نمیتونم به برنامم برسم عصبی تر میشم...
> ساعت 6 بیدار میشم ولی تا 12 شاید رو هم رفته 1 ساعت بخونم تو گوشی هم نیستم
> الانم نمیخام ضعیف باشم از شهریور مثلا شروع کردم ولی انگاری هیچ کار نکردم فر قم با اونی که هیچی نخونده زیاد نیست...
> ساعت هامم پیوسته نیست سر این موصوع تا 10 ساعت خوندم ولی الان حتی نصفش کمتر شده
> ببخشید اگر بهتون حس بدی دادم ولی اینارو گفتم که بدونین من سر چیزای الکی ناراحت نیستم  نمیتونم نسبت به ناراحتی اوناهم بی تفاوت باشم
> 
> 
> ولی خوب از هدفم دور شدم و اینو نمیخام
> میخام برگردم به راهم همون وقتی که تا 10،11 ساعت میخوندم از درصدام ذوق میزدم


چی بگم سخته من خودم خودمو تو کتاب  غرق میکنم وقتی استرس دارم  ولی سعی کنید برگردید برسید به همون 10,11ساعت که نتیجشو بگیرید و موفقم باشید در همه مراحل زندگیتون

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> سلام قبل از هرچیز اینو بگم مرسی که وقت با ارزشتو میزاری اینو میخونی اگر میتونین کمکم کنین حتما جواب بدین چون واقعا نیاز دارم و اگر بگی ازت ممنونم  ❤️
> استرس! چیزی که هممون بار ها باهاش آشنا شدیم و کسی نیست آشنا نشده باشه اما تقریبا همین منو زمین گیر کردهذ باهاش  خوب یکم این تاپیک انرژی منفی داره اما زندگی روزانه هیچ کس تقریبا بی مشکل نیست و هرکس داره...
> منم مثل خیلی های دیگه مشکلات زیادی دارم
> و بخاطر این موضوع استرس زیادی دارم و میدونم این خیلی بده البته استرس های الکی و بیخودی هم نیست هم برای سلامتیم مضره هم واقعا تمرکزم میگیره و نمیزاره درس درست بخونم 
> به حدی استرس دارم که بدنم مور مور میشه دست و پام بی حس گاهی هم درد میگیره  من هیچ وقت استرسی نبودم این یکسال شدم
> خب دنبال ناله نیستم راهکار بدین چیکار کنم؟ الان تقریبا یک هفته گذشته و من انگاری خوندم ولی هیچی نخوندم به بودجه هم نرسیدم ...
> رفتم ترمیم معدل و خوب نتیجه افتضاحی گرفتم دوست ندارم دربارش حتی فکر کنم وضعیت نا امیدانه ای که دارم میدونم اما نمیخام تسلیم بشم دوست دارم که پشت موندم بگم این یکسال ارزشش داشت و رشته خوبی قبول بشم نه که بگم یکسال الکی عمرم هدر رفت 
> حتی مشاور که گرفتم گفت تو باهوشی اما این استرسی داری به هیجا نمی‌رسی درست میگفت 
> خوب حالا شما استرس میگیرین چیکار میکنین؟ چیکار کنم ؟


۱. شفافیت معجزه میکند. اول از همه سعی کن مسیر پر پیچ و خم و گنگ و تاریک کنکور رو برای خودت شفاف کنی. یه نقشه راه دقیق و حساب شده برای خودت بریز و چشم انداز بلند مدت، اهداف میان مدت ماهانه و اهداف کوتاه مدت هفتگی و روزانه‌ت رو برای خودت مشخص کن. باید بدونی قراره تا روز کنکور چیکار کنی و چه قدم هایی بر میداری، همین شفافیت باعث میشه که از ترس و استرست کم بشه. میتونی برای برنامه ریزی از یه مشاور خوب کمک بگیری (من مشاور کنکور نیستم).
۲. شروع.  باید یه جایی تنبلی رو کنار بذاری و شروع کنی به تلاش و  مطالعه با ساعت مطالعه حوب. هر چی درس نخونی بدتر استرست زیاد میشه و استرس بیشتر باعث میشه باز درس نخونی و درس نخوندن باز دوباره استرس بیشتر و این دور باطل همینطور ادامه پیدا میکنه.... مگه اینکه یه جایی بالاخره این زنجیره رو بشکنی.
نکته آخر هم اینکه ممکنه شما به کمک یک پزشک یا روانشانس هم نیاز داشته باشی، اون تو حیطه تخصص من نیست ولی اگر مشکلت جدیه، میتونی از یه متخصص خوب هم کمک بگیری

----------


## GrandArcanist

> سلام قبل از هرچیز اینو بگم مرسی که وقت با ارزشتو میزاری اینو میخونی اگر میتونین کمکم کنین حتما جواب بدین چون واقعا نیاز دارم و اگر بگی ازت ممنونم  ❤️
> استرس! چیزی که هممون بار ها باهاش آشنا شدیم و کسی نیست آشنا نشده باشه اما تقریبا همین منو زمین گیر کردهذ باهاش  خوب یکم این تاپیک انرژی منفی داره اما زندگی روزانه هیچ کس تقریبا بی مشکل نیست و هرکس داره...
> منم مثل خیلی های دیگه مشکلات زیادی دارم
> و بخاطر این موضوع استرس زیادی دارم و میدونم این خیلی بده البته استرس های الکی و بیخودی هم نیست هم برای سلامتیم مضره هم واقعا تمرکزم میگیره و نمیزاره درس درست بخونم 
> به حدی استرس دارم که بدنم مور مور میشه دست و پام بی حس گاهی هم درد میگیره  من هیچ وقت استرسی نبودم این یکسال شدم
> خب دنبال ناله نیستم راهکار بدین چیکار کنم؟ الان تقریبا یک هفته گذشته و من انگاری خوندم ولی هیچی نخوندم به بودجه هم نرسیدم ...
> رفتم ترمیم معدل و خوب نتیجه افتضاحی گرفتم دوست ندارم دربارش حتی فکر کنم وضعیت نا امیدانه ای که دارم میدونم اما نمیخام تسلیم بشم دوست دارم که پشت موندم بگم این یکسال ارزشش داشت و رشته خوبی قبول بشم نه که بگم یکسال الکی عمرم هدر رفت 
> حتی مشاور که گرفتم گفت تو باهوشی اما این استرسی داری به هیجا نمی‌رسی درست میگفت 
> خوب حالا شما استرس میگیرین چیکار میکنین؟ چیکار کنم ؟


سلام استرس رو نمیدونم ولی ناامید نشید هیچ وقت مرگ که نیست که بدون درمان باشه میتونید با رتبه خوب در شهرستان رشته خوب قبول بشید و به رشته و....رو هم نکنید فقط فکر کنکور رو بکنید و اینکه صددرصدتونو تو کنکور انجام بدید ایشالا در هر مرحله از زندگیتون چه خوب چه بد موفق سربلند و پیروز باشید

----------

